# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Իսպանիա-Հայաստան

## ArmBoy

Ինչքան հասկացա, Իսպանիա-Հայաստան խաղն ավելի քիչ հետաքրքիր է մեր հարգելի ֆուտբոլասերներին, քան Հայաստան-Թուրքիան, հա՞:

Էս ի՜նչ անտարբերություն է:  :Sad: 

Հենց Թուրքիան եկավ, բոլորդ այս խաղը դարձրեցիք դարի խաղ, իսկ գյոզալ (հայերեն բառ չի, բայց վատ բառ չի) չեմպիոն Իսպանիային բանի տեղ չեք դնում:  :Angry2: 

Հլը մի հատ ուշքի եկեք:  :Ok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ակնհայտ ելքով խաղերին ո՞նց ուշադրություն դարձնենք:  :LOL:  Մեր ֆուտբոլիստները բոլորիցս լավ գիտեն, որ պարտվելու են:  :Sad:   :LOL:

----------


## ArmBoy

Դե դա չեղավ... նկատի ունեք, որ Հայաստան-Թուրքիա խաղի ելքը ակնհա՞յտ չէր... ում համար՝ ոնց:

Եվ վերջապես, եթե հավանական ելքը պետք է լինի մեր "բալետ անելու" հիմնական դրդապատճառը, ապա կարելի է ընդհանրապես Հայաստանի անմասիս ֆուտբոլի հավաքականին տարին մի քանի անգամ հիշել՝ Բանգլադեշի, Ֆիջիի ու նման հավաքականների հետ մրցելիս:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հաղթելու՛ ենք
Կատակ էր: Մտքիս կար չէ հարբելը՞… :Tongue: 

Ոչ ոքի: Վստահեցնում եեեեեեեեեեեեմ… :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե դա չեղավ... նկատի ունեք, որ Հայաստան-Թուրքիա խաղի ելքը ակնհա՞յտ չէր... ում համար՝ ոնց:
> 
> Եվ վերջապես, եթե հավանական ելքը պետք է լինի մեր "բալետ անելու" հիմնական դրդապատճառը, ապա կարելի է ընդհանրապես Հայաստանի անմասիս ֆուտբոլի հավաքականին տարին մի քանի անգամ հիշել՝ Բանգլադեշի, Ֆիջիի ու նման հավաքականների հետ մրցելիս:


Դե այդքան էլ ակնհայտ չէր, հույս ունեինք, որ գոնե սկզբունքային հենց հակառակորդի հետ կխաղան, կխաղան, ոչ թե վալս կպարեն: Լավ, էս թեմայից շեղում էր :Blush:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Սկսվում աաաաաաա~…

Հա-յաս-տաա՜ն :Clapping: 

Կորչի՛ Իսպանիան… :Bad:

----------


## ArmBoy

Եթե ձեզ թվում է, այսօր պոլկա են պարելու, սխալվում եք...

Լավ, խաղը սկսվեց...գնամ հաց ուտելու:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե ձեզ թվում է, այսօր պոլկա են պարելու, սխալվում եք...
> 
> *Լավ, խաղը սկսվեց...գնամ հաց ուտելու*:


թող իրանք կրեն, ես մի կերպ կդիմանամ, որ սխալվել եմ :Wink: 
ընդգծված նախադասությունը պատահական ստացվեց, թե մտածված հումոր էր? :LOL:  /բայց լավն էր :LOL: /

----------


## azat11

8-րդ րոպե, արդեն 1:0..........

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
16-րդ րոպե` 2:0, ցավոք.........

----------


## ArmBoy

8-րդ րոպե, 1:0
16-րդ րոպե, 2:0
....
88-րդ րոպե, 11:0

հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչքա՞ն է ավելացնելու խաղը մրցավարը...

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հա-յաս-տան… :LOL: 
Արա, դե լավն ենք , էլի… :Love:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Հա-յաս-տան…
> Արա, դե լավն ենք , էլի…


մանավանդ թիմի բժիշկը, չէ՞

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
արյաաաա. էս Բերեզովսկին մենակ ա խաղում...աչքիս Պոուլսենին ՀՖՖ-ի նախագէն ծեծելու է վերադարձին...

----------


## Ֆելո

մի բան եմ ուզում. մի հատիկ գոլ հայերիս կատարմամբ. մնացածը հեչ

----------


## Մտահոգ

> մի բան եմ. մի հատիկ գոլ հայերիս կատարմամբ. մնացածը հեչ


ապեր... Ստամբուլի գրավումը ավելի իրատեսական է :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

լավա ես անգամ գոնե ատակա են անում Թուրքերի հետ խաղի համեմատ

----------


## Մտահոգ

> լավա ես անգամ գոնե ատակա են անում Թուրքերի հետ խաղի համեմատ


հա.. ֆուտբոլի մեջ ատակա անելը, գնդակին մեկումեջ կպնելը շատ կարևոր է :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

էլ չեմ կարում նայեմ. ես էդքան առողջություն չունեմ

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> էլ չեմ կարում նայեմ. ես էդքան առողջություն չունեմ


Վույ Աստղ ջան, ես իմ նեռվերը պուլտից հանեցի  :LOL: 
Երեխեք էս խաղից իմ մոտ մենակ մի բան տպավորվեց, որ հայ ֆուտբոլիստներին չեն կերակրում, լուրջ եմ ասում  :Not I:  : Ես մեղավոր եմ փնտրում ու դա գլխավոր մարզիչնա  :Angry2:

----------


## Dayana

> Սկսվում աաաաաաա~…
> 
> Հա-յաս-տաա՜ն
> 
> Կորչի՛ Իսպանիան…


չէ մի չէ  :Sad:  իզուր էսքան արթուն մնացի, հարբեցի  :Sad:  լիքը գոռացի սուդիա սոխարած  :LOL:  մեկա մինչև 3:0  դիմացանք  :Sad:  իսկ դիմացի Իսպանացիները ոնց էին ուրախանում  :Angry2:  էնքան հայերեն վատ-վատ բաներ ասեցինք, մեկա ոչ մի օգուտ  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեմ նայել: Վերջը քանիսո՞վ 0 պրծավ:  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չեմ նայել: Վերջը քանիսո՞վ 0 պրծավ:


4  :Sad:

----------


## Ռեդ

Էս Իսպանիան էս ի՞նչ սաստավ էր հանել  :Shok: 
Ոնց որ մի ուժեղ թիմի դեմ էին խաղում  :LOL:

----------


## Koms

Լրիվ տրամաբանական ավարտ, սա է մեր ֆուտբոլի պատկերն այսօր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս Իսպանիան էս ի՞նչ սաստավ էր հանել 
> Ոնց որ մի ուժեղ թիմի դեմ էին խաղում


Ցենտր խաղ էր, երևի: 

Սաղ հեչ, բա որ Ադրբեջանը Լիխտեյնշտեյնի հետ իրա դաշտում 0:0 խաղա՞ց: Մի քյալամ էլ դրանք են: 

Պորտուգալիան էլ իրա դաշտում  2:3 պարտվեց Դանիային: Գերմանի-Ֆինլանդիա 3:3: 

 Բայց մեզանից բեթար վիճակ էլ կա, ասեմ ձեզ: Բոսնիա Հերցոգովինա-Էստոնիա 7:0

Խորվաթիան իրա դաշտում Անգլիային զիջեց 1:4

Բա սրանից հետո ուզում էիք մենք Իսպանիային ի՞նչ անեինք: Լավ էլ ֆուտբոլ ենք խաղացել, պատվաբեր հաշվով էլ պարտվել ենք: Մնում է ՀՖՖ-ն ՖԻՖԱ առաջարկություն մտցնի, որ Հայաստանի խաղերի ժամանակ երկու անկյունայինը մի հատ գոլ հաշվեն, կամ գոնե մեր թիմը 11-ի տեղը 22 հոգով խաղա, որից նվազագույնը 4-ը դարպասապահ:

----------


## Աբելյան

Թուրքերի հետ խաղի համեմատ առաջընթաց կա  :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

հիմա զարմանում եմ, թե ժամանակին ո՞նց էի ետ իսպանիային երկրպագում …

----------


## Ֆելո

հաշիվը չեմ ասում լավա, բայց ինչ-որ տեղ սպասելի էր... իսկ էդ ***-երի պահվածքը ահավոր ջղայնացրելա... չեն ջոգում որը որից հետոյա, չգիդեմ ում մոտ ոնց... :Angry2:  բայց դե "էդ իրանց քաղաքի պոռճական շտուչկեքը ստե չի անցնի" (c) կարգին հաղորդում

Հ.Գ. գրեցի ջղայնությունս անցավ :Blush:

----------


## Լեո

Մի բան եմ ուզում ասել, մենակ թե չսկսեք քարկոծել:
Առաջարկում եմ հայոց լեզվի մեջ մի նորամուծություն մտցնել. *թյուրիմացություն* բառին նոր հոմանիշ ավելացնել` *հայկական ֆուտբոլ*:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Մի բան եմ ուզում ասել, մենակ թե չսկսեք քարկոծել:
> Առաջարկում եմ հայոց լեզվի մեջ մի նորամուծություն մտցնել. *թյուրիմացություն* բառին նոր հոմանիշ ավելացնել` *հայկական ֆուտբոլ*:


ու՞րա ընդեղ ֆուտբոլ որ,    ոնց որ ջրի շախմատ խաղան

----------

